
Unix is my IDE - marcuskaz
https://mkaz.tech/geek/unix-is-my-ide/
======
xelxebar
This sentiment is close to my heart. I love the command line and only
grudgingly use a browser when necessary. The tried and true Unix userspace is
truly a joy to use.

However, it takes a significant amount of time to bootstrap oneself into
general cli productivity. This is why I find it hard to encourage beginners to
use more cli tooling. For man pages to be useful, you have to have a base of
general familiarity with your os and cli conventions. Then we also have info
pages and --help/-h flags or 'help' subcommands. Every tool has it's quirks,
and we also have the differences bewteen various implementations.

Not to mention we have all the choices of various shells: bash, csh, ksh, zsh,
fish, etc.

I'm comfortable enough with all this that I kind of enjoy the development
history that's fossilized in all these complexities. However, it's a
ridiculous barrier to entry. I remember installing Mandrake Linux on my first
laptop at age 10 or so and getting throw a command line. I remember typing in
the command 'help' and feeling way more confused with what came out.

Anyway, I love the command line but just wish it was easier to share that love
with more people.

------
Koshkin
tl;dr: fzf ftw

